# But some other stations might get back in Amtrak's way



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Amtrak releases map of expanded US rail network it says it can build with $80 billion from Biden's infrastructure plan


President Joe Biden on Wednesday unveiled his $2 trillion plan, which includes federal spending on infrastructure like roads, bridges, and ports.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, it's nice, I guess, but it still leaves me 350 miles from the nearest station. I guess I chose the wrong area of the country to live in (NE WY).

Personally I'd like to see private enterprise build what they want, and the govt not spend our $80 billion. But the govt builds roads and maintains waterways and subsidizes air traffic, so why not rails...


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

But you have some views...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes, and the views can be spectacular...Big Horn Mountains 70 miles west, Black Hills 60 miles east.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> Well, it's nice, I guess, but it still leaves me 350 miles from the nearest station. I guess I chose the wrong area of the country to live in (NE WY).
> 
> Personally I'd like to see private enterprise build what they want, and the govt not spend our $80 billion. But the govt builds roads and maintains waterways and subsidizes air traffic, so why not rails...


Fire21;

We have a weird relationship between government and railroads in the U.S. 
In most countries the government either owns outright, or heavily subsidizes, the rail system. Generally the track & right of way are maintained by the government. Private companies may, or may not, operate trains on the government's track, depending on the country.
As you pointed out, the U.S. government and state & local governments build, and maintain, the highways and streets. Airports are built by governments, and usually operated by some government agency. The FAA and the NTSB are also big parts of commercial aviation. Airlines get government subsidies. Sea ports are usually built by one level of government or another. The Army corps of engineers maintains inland river waterways.

The railroads are the odd exception. The entire freight system is privately owned, and operated, and ,except for parts of the northeast corridor, Amtrak doesn't own any track. They can only operate with permission from the railroad company that owns the track they want to run on. Guess who gets priority in scheduling, the Amtrak passenger train, or the track owner's freight train? This is one reason for Amtrak's chaotic service. It's the reverse of the "Olden days" we all model, when passenger trains were the top priority, and employees did all they could to get them through on time. Now it's more like, "Oh its only Amtrak, they can wait."

Traction Fan


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you, TF, I appreciate your explanation. And your reference to the good old days i'm sure tugs at the heartstrings of more than one of us.


----------

